# Engine stalls when turning



## bhc (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a 1994 Altima with manual transmission. When I make a turn the RPM drops to almost zero and sometimes the engine just dies in the middle of the turn. I noticed that this happens when I'm changing gear to neutral before going into a lower gear. The engine idles just fine. I have installed a new air filter, spark plugs and ignition wires. What could be the problem? Is it related to the transmission? BTW, could somebody please tell me where the idle adjustment valve is? I think it should be some where in front of the air intake, but I just can't find it. Thanks.

Brian


----------

